# Method to memorize the 3x3 for blindfolded?



## MrKaidokido (Dec 6, 2011)

What method should I use to memorize the position of edges and corners for blindsolve a rubik's cube?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/BLD_Memorization


----------

